# Woodhall Spa Final Thread



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Righto chaps, only just over 3 weeks until we go. :whoo:

This will be the (my) final thread on the subject, and everything you need to know will be posted in here at some point so please keep an eye on it between now and the 26th.

The info will be made in separate posts to try to make everything easy to find and - more importantly - harder to miss.

Not everything is final yet, so information will appear over the course of the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Player List*

1 . Region3
2 . 2blue
3 . the hammer
4 . Region3 Guest1
5 . philly169
6 . full_throttle
7 . Crow
8 . patricks148
9 . Junior
10 . cookelad
11 . rickg
12 . pokerjoke
13 . LIG
14 . Hobbit
15 . Hooker guest
16 . Leftie
17 . Hooker
18 . golfdub
19 . Nashy
20 . Captainron
21 . drive4show
22 . Merv79
23 . ibsmith04
24 . golfdub guest
25 . the hammer Guest
26 . Rob2
27 . iand
28 . MadAdey
29 . jimbob.someroo
30 . Hooper
31 . Lincoln Quaker guest
32 . Lincoln Quaker


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Details*

The postcode for the golf club is LN10 6PU.

Saturday 26th April, Bracken course. Tee times from 12:30pm
Sunday 27th April, Hotchkin course. Tee times from 9:40am

There is a range if anyone needs to warm up, but be aware it is a few hundred yards from the shop so give yourself plenty of time to get there and back if you want to use it.

We are staying at The Inn At Woodhall Spa, which is no more than half a mile from the golf course. The postcode is LN10 6ST.
Our evening meal is booked for 8:00pm.
I've not asked what time breakfast is served, but I'm guessing it'll be earlier than most of us want to get up.

It would be nice if everyone were there and ready to play before the first group tee off on the Saturday, but if anyone thinks they may struggle for time please let me know and I will try to put you in a later group.
I am hoping to be there from around 10:30am.

We (myself or Lincoln Quaker) will be collecting Â£5 from everyone on arrival to pay for the prizes.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Room List*

I've tried to pair people up who either know each other or I'm hoping will get on.
I don't know everybody though so apologies in advance if you end up killing each other 

Any problems please let me know.

*Single*

ibsmith04
Leftie
Rob2
LIG

*Twin*

Region3
Region3 guest

Hooker
Hooker guest

golfdub
golfdub guest

the hammer
the hammer guest

drive4show
Merv79

Hobbit
iand

cookelad
Nashy

jimbob.someroo
philly169

MadAdey
pokerjoke

Crow
full_throttle

patricks148
rickg

Captainron
Hooper

2blue
Junior


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2014)

PJ, if they cock up and give us a double room instead of 2 singles I am not playing little spoon........


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Format*

I wanted to make this more of a fun weekend than a competitive one, so have decided on a team format rather than an individual one.

Teams will be made up of 4 players each, and to keep things simple each team will comprise of the people from 2 rooms (apart from the single rooms!)

Saturday will be an Am/Am format, where teams play together and the best 2 stableford scores on each hole will count.

Sunday will be 4BBB, and you will play with your partner with a pair from another team. Teams can decide on their own pairings for Sunday after playing together on Saturday.

Tee times on Sunday will be in a sort of reverse leaderboard order, so...

8th team pair 1 & 7th team pair 1
6th team pair 1 & 5th team pair 1
4th team pair 1 & 3rd team pair 1
2nd team pair 1 & 1st team pair 1

8th team pair 2 & 7th team pair 2
6th team pair 2 & 5th team pair 2
4th team pair 2 & 3rd team pair 2
2nd team pair 2 & 1st team pair 2

Each team's final points will be their Am/Am score plus both of their BB scores.

Both days will be played off 3/4 handicap, with no handicap limit.

In the event of a tie, deciding factor is...
Best BB score
2nd BB score
If it's still a tie, countback on the best BB scores will be used.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 3, 2014)

sounds like its going to be a really good weekend!

does the inn have a bar?

Edit - just checked and yes it does!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			PJ, if they cock up and give us a double room instead of 2 singles I am not playing little spoon........

Click to expand...

No worries we will just stick with the doctors and nurses.
We just need to find 2 nurses:whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			No worries we will just stick with the doctors and nurses.
We just need to find 2 male nurses:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

ive corrected that for you


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 3, 2014)

Gary, if I can help in anyway let me know. Thanks for your efforts so far


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Gary, if I can help in anyway let me know. Thanks for your efforts so far
		
Click to expand...

I second that, good skills Gary for bringing this together. If there is anything you need give me a shout, I am only 10 mins from the course.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Adey and Robert.

I'll leave you in charge of the weather then.......


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 3, 2014)

philly169 said:



			sounds like its going to be a really good weekend!

does the inn have a bar?

Edit - just checked and yes it does!
		
Click to expand...

Phil, I'll bring some beers for the room just in case we drink them out of it at the inn!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2014)

3/4 hcp.....Me and Merv only lose 1 shot between us


----------



## philly169 (Apr 3, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Phil, I'll bring some beers for the room just in case we drink them out of it at the inn!
		
Click to expand...

A man after my own heart, I can feel a budding bromance coming on...


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

Well done for organising Gary! Can't wait to get there now!

Is it worth starting some kind of travel to Woodhall Spa thread? Seeing as most people are probably in excess of 2 hours from the venue getting a couple of car shares is probably worthwhile.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Go for it, what's the worst that could happen 

I'm sorted as I'm coming with a mate, but there'll be plenty on their own.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 3, 2014)

Random post.......how much was this trip per person?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Random post.......how much was this trip per person?
		
Click to expand...

Â£139 per person for 2 rounds and 1 night dinner, bed and breakfast.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£139 per person for 2 rounds and 1 night dinner, bed and breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. That's good. Really should pay more attention to the forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah same here - missed that cracking deal


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 3, 2014)

I was looking into arranging a couple of days away at Woodhall Spa with some friends but now I've heard about this deal, I don't think I want to, we were getting quoted a lot more than that only a week after this meet.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 3, 2014)

swanny, Region managed to secure the last weekend at winter rates, come May summer rates apply.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£139 per person for 2 rounds and 1 night dinner, bed and breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

Double that with expenses


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah same here - missed that cracking deal
		
Click to expand...

Send Gary a PM. he has had people dropping out. You never know, with a month to go more may do it also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Send Gary a PM. he has had people dropping out. You never know, with a month to go more may do it also.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			I was looking into arranging a couple of days away at Woodhall Spa with some friends but now I've heard about this deal, I don't think I want to, we were getting quoted a lot more than that only a week after this meet.
		
Click to expand...

Gary always goes the extra mile


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			I was looking into arranging a couple of days away at Woodhall Spa with some friends but now I've heard about this deal, I don't think I want to, we were getting quoted a lot more than that only a week after this meet.
		
Click to expand...

Full throttle is right, Its the last weekend of the winter deal and then its Â£189. The winter rate is a cracking rate :thup:


----------



## golfdub (Apr 3, 2014)

I cant wait for this even though its a 3 and half hour car journey


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£139 per person for 2 rounds and 1 night dinner, bed and breakfast and a pint from Gary.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone seems to keep forgetting the last bit


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i only got in at the last minute, I asked last week and was paid up and in on Saturday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Everyone seems to keep forgetting the last bit  

Click to expand...

Gary did mention it was Â£120 for you for the comp


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

I learnt from the master organiser Smiffy. Get the latest date you can at the winter rates to get the best chance of good weather.

That worked out well last time.......


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I learnt from the master organiser Smiffy. Get the latest date you can at the winter rates to get the best chance of good weather.

That worked out well last time....... 

Click to expand...

 That is not funny even now.:angry:


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for this Gaz. Really looking forward too it now and hope my game gets a bit tidier before hand!!!

2blue, dont worry mate, apparantly i dont snore......


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 4, 2014)

richart said:



			That is not funny even now.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

All we could do was laugh in the end. I will still never forget the sight of smiffy walking down the side of the 5th like a drowned rat


----------



## cookelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Go for it, what's the worst that could happen 

I'm sorted as I'm coming with a mate, but there'll be plenty on their own.
		
Click to expand...

Sod it, I'll just advertise on this one that I'm after or offering a lift from the SE London area!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 4, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Sod it, I'll just advertise on this one that I'm after or offering a lift from the SE London area!
		
Click to expand...

I'm coming up from west london in the worlds least economical car so wouldn't mind jumping in if anyone's coming near the A40/M40 - no worries if not though!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 4, 2014)

Junior said:



			Thanks for this Gaz. Really looking forward too it now and hope my game gets a bit tidier before hand!!!

2blue, dont worry mate, apparantly i dont snore......
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed the Roomy Thread... any ways, thats fine as I always bring 2 pair of comfy ear plugs so we can both crone together:ears:


----------



## Leftie (Apr 4, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Sod it, I'll just advertise on this one that I'm after or offering a lift from the SE London area!
		
Click to expand...

If you can read a map, I'm happy to pick you up on route from south of Bromley.  That is if you don't mind being driven by an OAP.  Might have to start a bit early to allow for my slow and cautious driving, pee breaks, morning 40 winks, etc ....


----------



## Region3 (Apr 4, 2014)

2blue said:



			Must have missed the Roomy Thread... any ways, thats fine as I always bring 2 pair of comfy ear plugs so we can both crone together:ears:
		
Click to expand...

This IS the roomy thread. And tee times thread, format thread, etc.

Anything you need to know will be on here before we go.


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2014)

Happy to pick up (or be picked up) coming from Hatfield so going up the A1


----------



## cookelad (Apr 5, 2014)

Leftie said:



			If you can read a map, I'm happy to pick you up on route from south of Bromley.  That is if you don't mind being driven by an OAP.  Might have to start a bit early to allow for my slow and cautious driving, pee breaks, morning 40 winks, etc ....
		
Click to expand...

I can read a map! So That works for me!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 5, 2014)

cookelad said:



			I can read a map! So That works for me!
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm driving all the way from Spalding if anyone needs a lift.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'm driving all the way from Spalding if anyone needs a lift. 

Click to expand...

I'm en route if you need someone to hold your hand for the last 10 mins of your journey......


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I'm en route if you need someone to hold your hand for the last 10 mins of your journey......
		
Click to expand...

I would love the company at the end of such an arduous trek. Really take the edge off the boredom. Let me know details and we'll arrange it all.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'm driving all the way from Spalding if anyone needs a lift. 

Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			I'm en route if you need someone to hold your hand for the last 10 mins of your journey......
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, we'll be able to find you via your black box recorder


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Don't worry, we'll be able to find you via your black box recorder
		
Click to expand...

It might be needed I am worried that I will get lost. Now let me try and remember the directions to Woodhall Spa............. Turn right then left, next right and follow road into Woodhall Spa village, right at the roundabout and then turn left into Golf course. Hopefully I will not get lost on my way, but if anyone sees a silver Mercedes with a man stood against it in a horendously coloured golf outfit, then please pick me up........:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			Happy to pick up (or be picked up) coming from Hatfield so going up the A1
		
Click to expand...

Merv and me will probably be coming up that way from the deep south. If the forecast is looking good and we bring carry bags there will be space in the car for you rick. Let's review the situation nearer the time?


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there any spots open to tag along on the day? Thinking Sunday rather than Saturday.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I would love the company at the end of such an arduous trek. Really take the edge off the boredom. Let me know details and we'll arrange it all.
		
Click to expand...

If like me you are going to get up in the morning and be sat twiddling your thumbs waiting to go up there because it is not that far to go, we could always go up for about 9:30 have a mess around on the range for a bit then grab some food in the clubhouse before everyone arrives.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If like me you are going to get up in the morning and be sat twiddling your thumbs waiting to go up there because it is not that far to go, we could always go up for about 9:30 have a mess around on the range for a bit then grab some food in the clubhouse before everyone arrives.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you go and have a blast round the 9 hole pitch and putt behind the clubhouse, If you aint sure where it is I will show you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Is there any spots open to tag along on the day? Thinking Sunday rather than Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you will be able to get a game unless someone pulls out, There are no tee times either side of the group as its a busy day that Sunday.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Why don't you go and have a blast round the 9 hole pitch and putt behind the clubhouse, If you aint sure where it is I will show you.
		
Click to expand...

I did not know there was one, it is a good idea, see if Ron fancies it too. Be a bit of a laugh and a good warm up before playing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I did not know there was one, it is a good idea, see if Ron fancies it too. Be a bit of a laugh and a good warm up before playing.
		
Click to expand...

Its quite a good laugh with holes from 40-70 yards with some trees and a few bunkers as well


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its quite a good laugh with holes from 40-70 yards with some trees and a few bunkers as well
		
Click to expand...


Looking on Google maps and I can't find it......:mmm:


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its quite a good laugh with holes from 40-70 yards with some trees and a few bunkers as well
		
Click to expand...

Is that a new addition?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2014)

Im staying on the friday night so i might have a plod around the 9 hole course in the morning then get a spot of lunch if anyone else is stay over as well, they are welcome to join me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Looking on Google maps and I can't find it......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You wont see it because of the trees. Look next to the England golf building and its in the trees.



cookelad said:



			Is that a new addition?
		
Click to expand...

Its been around for 50 years.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Im staying on the friday night so i might have a plod around the 9 hole course in the morning then get a spot of lunch if anyone else is stay over as well, they are welcome to join me.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you stopping?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where are you stopping?
		
Click to expand...

Claremont B&B


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Why don't you go and have a blast round the 9 hole pitch and putt behind the clubhouse, If you aint sure where it is I will show you.
		
Click to expand...




cookelad said:



			Is that a new addition?
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its been around for 50 years.
		
Click to expand...

I've 'done' Woodhall 5 times over xx years and didn't know it existed! First time I was there, the Bracken didn't exist - or maybe it did.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I've 'done' Woodhall 5 times over xx years and didn't know it existed! First time I was there, the Bracken didn't exist - or maybe it did.
		
Click to expand...

I've only been once before and my group never saw it or got told about it! (Heck I've got GoogleEarth up and I still can't confirm it's existence!)


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Merv and me will probably be coming up that way from the deep south. If the forecast is looking good and we bring carry bags there will be space in the car for you rick. Let's review the situation nearer the time?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.....if space will be tight, then it's not an issue, I'll make my own way there.....I need to take my trolley as my tendonitis shoulder is still playing up


----------



## philly169 (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm definitely taking my trolley, refuse to carry after a heavy night drinking....


----------



## Nashy (Apr 8, 2014)

Really looking forward to this now, seemed ages away and now it's upon us. I won't be picking a club up until the day. Dislocated my shoulder on Saturday, badly torn muscle and stretched the tendons or something. Atleast I will swing within myself for once!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Im staying on the friday night so i might have a plod around the 9 hole course in the morning then get a spot of lunch if anyone else is stay over as well, they are welcome to join me.
		
Click to expand...

I live about 5-10 mins down the road, so I will go up early if anyone else is going to be there as I will only be hanging kicking my heels waiting.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I live about 5-10 mins down the road, so I will go up early if anyone else is going to be there as I will only be hanging kicking my heels waiting.
		
Click to expand...

"Kicking your heels waiting".
I was hoping because your my partner you would be practicing.
No-one remembers the runners up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			Cheers.....if space will be tight, then it's not an issue, I'll make my own way there.....I need to take my trolley as my tendonitis shoulder is still playing up
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, get those excuses in early


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			"Kicking your heels waiting".
I was hoping because your my partner you would be practicing.
No-one remembers the runners up.

Click to expand...

If I tell everyone that I will be palying Friday morning, followed by the range Friday night. Then off to Woodhall to go around the 9-hole course followed by hitting the range and the putting greenon the Saturday, they might think I am taking it serious.........


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If I tell everyone that I will be palying Friday morning, followed by the range Friday night. Then off to Woodhall to go around the 9-hole course followed by hitting the range and the putting greenon the Saturday, they might think* I'll be knackered*.........

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If I tell everyone that I will be palying Friday morning, followed by the range Friday night. Then off to Woodhall to go around the 9-hole course followed by hitting the range and the putting greenon the Saturday, they might think I am taking it serious.........

Click to expand...


No worries,its in the bag


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

cookelad said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I might be, but hey being 37 with a Motocaddy, I think I can manage it:ears:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			No worries,its in the bag
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I can gaurantee is getting drunk on the lovely ale the serve on the Saturday night :cheers:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			The only thing I can gaurantee is getting drunk on the lovely ale the serve on the Saturday night :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good but im not clearing up your puke.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sounds good but im not clearing up your puke.
		
Click to expand...

I am never sick when drinking, I am far too tight to throw up that ale I just spent Â£50 on........LOL


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I am never sick when drinking, I am far too tight to throw up that ale I just spent Â£50 on........LOL
		
Click to expand...

That's true,anyway shouldn't you be practicing?
Should be a cracking weekend.
Misses isn't too happy im going away 2 days after moving house,nevermind
should be all packed away by time I get back.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			That's true,anyway shouldn't you be practicing?
Should be a cracking weekend.
Misses isn't too happy im going away 2 days after moving house,nevermind
should be all packed away by time I get back.

Click to expand...

Very tactical :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I did not know there was one, it is a good idea, see if Ron fancies it too. Be a bit of a laugh and a good warm up before playing.
		
Click to expand...

I will be up for that. I usually plan to get to these things well in advance. So pick you up at 8.30?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I will be up for that. I usually plan to get to these things well in advance. So pick you up at 8.30?
		
Click to expand...

Pick me up if you want I was only joking. It is probably easier if I drive anyway, I live on base so will have to walk outside the main gate to get to you with my clubs trolley and overnight bag. But I will see you up there about 8:30ish if you want in the clubhouse.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Pick me up if you want I was only joking. It is probably easier if I drive anyway, I live on base so will have to walk outside the main gate to get to you with my clubs trolley and overnight bag. But I will see you up there about 8:30ish if you want in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

You lot are keen, 1st tee off isn't till 12 ish.


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I am never sick when drinking, I am far too tight to throw up that ale I just spent Â£50 on........LOL
		
Click to expand...

Â£50..... !!!!!! That would have bought you 50 pints when I was stationed at RAF Coningsby! :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			Â£50..... !!!!!! That would have bought you 50 pints when I was stationed at RAF Coningsby! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Blimey that's going back a while


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey that's going back a while 

Click to expand...

NAAFI prices!! :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			NAAFI prices!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Still pretty damn good in the Sgt Mess ! Spicy and coke - 89p :whoo:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You lot are keen, 1st tee off isn't till 12 ish.
		
Click to expand...

I will be awake early morning, so will only be sat watching rubbish on the TV until I have to make that tough old 10 minute drive. I might aswell go up and have some practice and some breakfast.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			Â£50..... !!!!!! That would have bought you 50 pints when I was stationed at RAF Coningsby! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

That was a few years ago Rick, where they still flying comets when you where stationed here?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			That was a few years ago Rick, where they still flying comets when you where stationed here? 

Click to expand...

these more like


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			these more like





Click to expand...

Di you get that picture from Rick? I'm sure that looks like him in the front doing a bit of Engine Ground Running......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2014)

You can really go off people you know!! Worked on the mighty Phantom and the mightier Tornado........still get a semi thinking about the smell of Avtur in the morning!!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			You can really go off people you know!!
		
Click to expand...

Got to get my digs in before you do at Woodhall. All these trips to America eating there healthy cuisine has not been kind to my waist line...



rickg said:



			Worked on the mighty Phantom and the mightier Tornado........still get a semi thinking about the smell of Avtur in the morning!! 

Click to expand...

If you want Rick I will go do a bit of liney work then bring you the T-shirt stinking of avtur and covered in OX-26


----------



## LIG (Apr 8, 2014)

What's the brekkie like there? plentiful? or continental? 

And is it served all day? Not sure I'll be there much before 11.30ish as I do like a lie in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2014)

LIG said:



			What's the brekkie like there? plentiful? or continental? 

And is it served all day? Not sure I'll be there much before 11.30ish as I do like a lie in. 

Click to expand...

It's not too bad, usual bacon rolls, fry up available, defo not continental  opens from 08.00 on a weekend.


----------



## LIG (Apr 9, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It's not too bad, usual bacon rolls, fry up available, defo not continental  opens from 08.00 on a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LQ. :thup:

Fry up it is then! Slurrrrrrp! 

Edit: Jimbob, we may need to leave a little earlier than originally planned - I like plenty of time to digest before heading onto the field of battle!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 9, 2014)

LIG said:



			Thanks LQ. :thup:

Fry up it is then! Slurrrrrrp! 

Edit: Jimbob, we may need to leave a little earlier than originally planned - I like plenty of time to digest before heading onto the field of battle! 

Click to expand...

haha no problemo! If you're driving am I allowed to get drunk in the car?


----------



## LIG (Apr 9, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			haha no problemo! If you're driving am I allowed to get drunk in the car?
		
Click to expand...

Ok with me. 
You can get in... once you've signed the "You buy me a new car if you throw up inside it" agreement.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Teams & Tee Times*

I've not had any requests for early or late tee times, or requests to play (or not play!) with anyone in particular, so here are the teams and tee times for Satuday 26th April on the Bracken course.


*12:30 - Team 1*
Hobbit
iand
Hooker
Hooker guest

*12:40 - Team 2*
drive4show
Merv79
the hammer
the hammer guest

*12:50 - Team 3*
cookelad
Nashy
Captainron
Hooper

*13:00 - Team 4*
patricks148
rickg
Leftie
LIG

*13:10 - Team 5*
MadAdey
pokerjoke
Crow
full_throttle

*13:20 - Team 6*
Region3
Region3 guest
golfdub
golfdub guest

*13:30 - Team 7*
ibsmith04
Rob2
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker guest

*13:40 - Team 8*
2blue
Junior
jimbob.someroo
philly169


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking forward to this weekend immensely.
Playing with 2 new guys for me which is great,always nice to put faces to names.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 11, 2014)

Saving the best til last I see...


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Saving the best til last I see...
		
Click to expand...

I hope your right mate


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Junior said:



			I hope your right mate 

Click to expand...

Let's just hope those choppers up front are repairing their pitchmarks


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2014)

Region3 said:



*Teams & Tee Times*

I've not had any requests for early or late tee times, or requests to play (or not play!) with anyone in particular, so here are the teams and tee times for Satuday 26th April on the Bracken course.


*12:30 - Team 1*
Hobbit
iand
Hooker
Hooker guest

*12:40 - Team 2*
drive4show
Merv79
the hammer
the hammer guest

*12:50 - Team 3*
cookelad
Nashy
Captainron
Hooper

*13:00 - Team 4*
patricks148
rickg
Leftie
LIG

*13:10 - Team 5*
MadAdey
pokerjoke
Crow
full_throttle

*13:20 - Team 6*
Region3
Region3 guest
golfdub
golfdub guest

*13:30 - Team 7*
ibsmith04
Rob2
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker guest

*13:40 - Team 8*
2blue
Junior
jimbob.someroo
philly169
		
Click to expand...

Not Lig again, it will be dark by the time we finnish!

Lig old boy try and cut out the 15 practice swings by 26th


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking forward to this weekend immensely.
Playing with 2 new guys for me which is great,always nice to put faces to names.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a good 4-bal, CROW (Nick) is a really nice bloke and I suppose Rob (FUll_Throttle) is not too bad either....

Really looking forward to it now, see you there chaps.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just need to start looking for some funky clothes! 2 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2014)

Gary, sorry my request is late......I don't mind playing with anyone, but could you just make sure I don't get put with Patrick, Leftie or LIG.........cheers mate.......
:rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Not Lig again, it will be dark by the time we finnish!

Lig old boy try and cut out the 15 practice swings by 26th

Click to expand...

Don't forgot to call us through at the first opportunity


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			Gary, sorry my request is late......I don't mind playing with anyone, but could you just make sure I don't get put with Patrick, Leftie or LIG.........cheers mate.......
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry Rick, but the start times have already been sent to the printers for the 104 page glossy magazine accompanying the meet.

By the way, you have to give me a shot now :whoo:


----------



## philly169 (Apr 11, 2014)

any idea what tee's we will be playing off? yellow or whites?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't forgot to call us through at the first opportunity

Click to expand...

that might have to be on the first tee


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Oh I'm sorry Rick, but the start times have already been sent to the printers for the 104 page glossy magazine accompanying the meet.

By the way, you have to give me a shot now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Wheres your sig gone.
Are you a 7 handicap now?
I want a stewards enquiry


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Oh I'm sorry Rick, but the start times have already been sent to the printers for the 104 page glossy magazine accompanying the meet.

By the way, you have to give me a shot now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Rick hasn't given you one of his speeches to publish has he???


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Rick hasn't given you one of his speeches to publish has he??? 

Click to expand...

Gary , if you want me to say a few words at the presentation just ask mate....... :whoo: :sbox:
And as for giving you a shot.........that's just sooooo wrong!!   :rant:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Wheres your sig gone.
Are you a 7 handicap now?
I want a stewards enquiry
		
Click to expand...

I got fed up of the sig so just removed it.

Yep, up to 7. Sitting on 6.4 last Saturday for the first qualifier of the year. +2 gross after 14 and managed to throw 6 shots away in the last 4 holes.

Stewards enquiry? The organisers decision is final! :ears:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

philly169 said:



			any idea what tee's we will be playing off? yellow or whites?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing yellows Phil. I can't see them letting what is effectively a society booking play off the whites. With the spread of handicaps we have the yellows will be hard enough, especially on Sunday.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Let's just hope those choppers up front are repairing their pitchmarks 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, it'll only be big heavy footed spike marks - which you can't repair



Region3 said:



			By the way, you have to give me a shot now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Giving a shot?! Didn't realise it was a mixed


----------



## cookelad (Apr 11, 2014)

If Hoopers as tall as the other pair, I'm going to feel like a right midget in our group!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

*MENU*

Below is the menu I've been sent. I need you to choose, but I will be more specific in the post following this one.


****

Starters
*

*Soup of the day (V)*
Served with homemade Focaccia bread

*Spring Salad (V)*
Baby Spinach Cote hill blue, plum load croutons, purple sprouting broccoli served with grain mustard dressing 

*Thai Crab Cake*
Served with a sweet chilli dip and watercress salad 

*Chicken Liver Parfait*
Served with red onion chutney and toaster wholemeal bloomer 

*The INN Prawn Cocktail *
Prawns and crayfish with Marie rose sauce and wholemeal bread 

***

*Mains
*

* â€œThe INN Burgerâ€*
Char grilled beef burger, Cote Hill blue cheese, grilled bacon roasted field mushroom, beef tomato, lettuce and burger sauce, served with chips and a rocket and watercress salad

*Corn Fed Chicken*
Corn fed chicken served with wild mushrooms and leeks, 
Potato rosti and herb veloute

*Beef Stroganoff*
A slowly cooked tender Lincolnshire beef stroganoff, 
Served with fine beans, chips or rice

*Wild Mushroom Fricassee (V)*
Potato gnocchi, red onion and toasted pine nuts,
 Served in a white wine and tarragon sauce

*617 Carvery *
Our roasts are served with homemade Yorkshire puddings
A selection of vegetables, mash potatoes, roast potatoes and gravy

 ***

*Desserts*

A selection of desserts will be available on the evening, priced at Â£4.50 each (not included in our package price).


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Your Info Required Please*

Can everybody coming please PM me with the following info. If you're bringing someone who doesn't use the forum please also include their details as well.

Full name
Current handicap
Starter from above menu
Main from above menu


Thanks chaps


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2014)

philly169 said:



			any idea what tee's we will be playing off? yellow or whites?
		
Click to expand...

It will be yellows both days, the whites on the Bracken aremanageable for most but the whites on the Hotchkin will eat most golfers over a10 handicap


----------



## philly169 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



It will be yellows both days, the whites on the Bracken aremanageable for most but the whites on the Hotchkin will eat most golfers over a10 handicap

Click to expand...

Yellows are fine, I'm quite excited! Wooo


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



It will be yellows both days, the whites on the Bracken aremanageable for most but the whites on the Hotchkin will eat most golfers over a10 handicap

Click to expand...

Whites it is then

If its yellows is it 3/4?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Whites it is then

If its yellows is it 3/4?
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean Lig only does 3/4 of his 15 PSR= 11


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Whites it is then

If its yellows is it 3/4?
		
Click to expand...

It's already 3/4 as both days are team format.

Am/Am Saturday
4BBB Sunday


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Obviously, if anybody wants to run a sweep for individual scores they're more than welcome to. No doubt there will be little side bets in a lot of games anyway.


----------



## LIG (Apr 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Not Lig again, it will be dark by the time we finnish!

Lig old boy try and cut out the 15 practice swings by 26th

Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Gary, sorry my request is late......I don't mind playing with anyone, but could you just make sure I don't get put with Patrick,
 Leftie or LIG.........cheers mate.......
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Its not the practice swings...   Now if you'll just stand in the correct place when I tee off...


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2014)

LIG said:



			Its not the practice swings...   Now if you'll just stand in the correct place when I tee off...

Click to expand...

I can  stand in a diff place for every provisional if you like


----------



## LIG (Apr 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I can  stand in a diff place for every provisional if you like

Click to expand...

Ta!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 12, 2014)

cookelad said:



			If Hoopers as tall as the other pair, I'm going to feel like a right midget in our group!
		
Click to expand...

You from Loompa land?


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Should be a good 4-bal, CROW (Nick) is a really nice bloke and I suppose Rob (FUll_Throttle) is not too bad either....

Really looking forward to it now, see you there chaps.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Adey!
luv u 2


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2014)

Really starting to get the buzz for this now, and with such a strong team to carry me who knows, we might not be last.

Actually my games starting to come together, played 18 today and not one shank. 

Okay, it was greensomes so I wasn't playing every shot, but I'm taking the positives.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2014)

Captainron said:



			You from Loompa land?
		
Click to expand...

No, but Nashy's 6'5" I'm told you're taller and I'm normal sized person (between 5'11" and 6')!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2014)

cookelad said:



			No, but Nashy's 6'5" I'm told you're taller and I'm normal sized person (between 5'11" and 6')!
		
Click to expand...

I'm 6'7".  Hope fully Hooper is around your height. Then Nashy and I will have jockeys.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Keep the PM's coming please with full name, handicap and menu choices for starter and main.

I have to send the room list by the end of the week, and food choices not long after.

Thanks.


----------



## Hooper (Apr 14, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'm 6'7".  Hope fully Hooper is around your height. Then Nashy and I will have jockeys. 

Click to expand...

5'8 that's average height before anybody starts ;-)


----------



## Nashy (Apr 14, 2014)

I am about 6,3ft these days with my dodgy knees, lost an inch or so.

Shoulder is still not good enough to hit any balls yet.


----------



## Doh (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got back from a weekend at Woodhall Spa and both courses were in fantastic condition so was the weather. Hope you get the same.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 15, 2014)

Been at the inn for dinner tonight. I had the burger and the misses had the corn fed chicken. Both were fantastic and I washed th burger down with a pint of Lancaster bomber which was awesome.

 Should be a good night in there. :cheers:


----------



## Leftie (Apr 16, 2014)

Please tell me that the beer was Cooper and Griffin - Vulcan Bomber Ale or even better the Vulcan Bomber Blue Steel Nuclear ale.

Please, please ......


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

All the handicaps are in, and just for fun I've added them together for each team.

Team 1  -  56
Team 2  -  37
Team 3  -  44
Team 4  -  39
Team 5  -  42
Team 6  -  44
Team 7  -  43
Team 8  -  44

And after 3/4 is worked out...

Team 1  -  42
Team 2  -  28
Team 3  -  33
Team 4  -  31
Team 5  -  33
Team 6  -  33
Team 7  -  33
Team 8  -  34

Fairly even apart from 1 low and 1 high. Who's your money on.........?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			All the handicaps are in, and just for fun I've added them together for each team.

Team 1  -  56
Team 2  -  37
Team 3  -  44
Team 4  -  39
Team 5  -  42
Team 6  -  44
Team 7  -  43
Team 8  -  44

And after 3/4 is worked out...

Team 1  -  42
Team 2  -  28
Team 3  -  33
Team 4  -  31
Team 5  -  33
Team 6  -  33
Team 7  -  33
Team 8  -  34

Fairly even apart from 1 low and 1 high. Who's your money on.........?
		
Click to expand...

Gotta fancy Team 1 with Hobbit in there surrounded by higher handicappers!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2014)

There is only going to be one winner...........................

Just no idea who


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Gotta fancy Team 1 with Hobbit in there surrounded by higher handicappers!
		
Click to expand...

Mr Hobbit has 9, 19 & 23 as team mates.

I fancy team 3 to take it. 4 single figure golfers except one of them got his handicap from a Corn Flakes box!!


----------



## Hooper (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Mr Hobbit has 9, 19 & 23 as team mates.

I fancy team 3 to take it. 4 single figure golfers except one of them got his handicap from a Corn Flakes box!! 

Click to expand...


Oh dear. Pressure is building. Now where did I put those golf clubs.....


----------



## cookelad (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Mr Hobbit has 9, 19 & 23 as team mates.

I fancy team 3 to take it. 4 single figure golfers except one of them got his handicap from a Corn Flakes box!! 

Click to expand...

If those are the handicaps in that group, Team 1 are definitely my favourites!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

cookelad said:



			If those are the handicaps in that group, Team 1 are definitely my favourites!
		
Click to expand...

What about if I tell you your 20hc player beat Hobbit, Full_Throttle and myself round Hollinwell (Notts) playing off 8? 

I think it all depends on whether or not he's shaken all the rust off.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Am I doing a good job of piling the pressure on Cameron?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			What about if I tell you your 20hc player beat Hobbit, Full_Throttle and myself round Hollinwell (Notts) playing off 8? 

I think it all depends on whether or not he's shaken all the rust off. 

Click to expand...

He is no longer off 20 :rofl:He has finally been cut :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2014)

Team 8 and Team 4 will be vying for victory I reckon


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Team 8 and Team 4 will be vying for victory I reckon 

Click to expand...

It won't be team 4, we will be too busy looking for Ligs 3 prov balls on each hole


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



*Team 8* and Team 4 will be vying for victory I reckon 

Click to expand...

Don't say that! I wanted to enjoy this weekend rather than getting competitive  

....

Sod it! Let's be 'avin ya! :ears:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Don't say that! *I wanted to enjoy this weekend rather than getting competitive*  

....

Sod it! Let's be 'avin ya! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know it was tongue in cheek, but I'm hoping that is what this weekend is all about.

It is the reason we're playing teams rather than individual, and the prizes are nice but not worth getting all serious about


----------



## philly169 (Apr 16, 2014)

the main prize is spending what is going to be a glorious weekend of golf and booze with some good folk...

And then rubbing in the victory...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 16, 2014)

Team 5 have a chance.  Myself and Nick are car sharing so he will definately be there, just depends if he remembers to pack his golf swing.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Gotta fancy Team 1 with Hobbit in there surrounded by higher handicappers!
		
Click to expand...




cookelad said:



			If those are the handicaps in that group, Team 1 are definitely my favourites!
		
Click to expand...

Hobbits's has started this year like he started last year. Hardly broken 80 and less than 10 birdies year to date. Cow's ar5es are safe at present.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 16, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Team 5 have a chance.  Myself and Nick are car sharing so he will definately be there, just depends if he remembers to pack his golf swing.
		
Click to expand...

Im more interested in you remembering your spurs. Then again your handicap is a few shots lower than last time we played.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I have missed a post here somewhere. What format are we playing? I thought we were playing in pairs, ie room mates together, but now people are talking about teams.

sorry, but I have missed a post and can't find it.


----------



## golfdub (Apr 16, 2014)

`1



MadAdey said:



			I think I have missed a post here somewhere. What format are we playing? I thought we were playing in pairs, ie room mates together, but now people are talking about teams.

sorry, but I have missed a post and can't find it.
		
Click to expand...

thought same as that 

so looking forward to this now and sounds like everyone is up for it so should be great fun


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



*Teams & Tee Times*

I've not had any requests for early or late tee times, or requests to play (or not play!) with anyone in particular, so here are the teams and tee times for Satuday 26th April on the Bracken course.


*12:30 - Team 1*
Hobbit
iand
Hooker
Hooker guest

*12:40 - Team 2*
drive4show
Merv79
the hammer
the hammer guest

*12:50 - Team 3*
cookelad
Nashy
Captainron
Hooper

*13:00 - Team 4*
patricks148
rickg
Leftie
LIG

*13:10 - Team 5*
MadAdey
pokerjoke
Crow
full_throttle

*13:20 - Team 6*
Region3
Region3 guest
golfdub
golfdub guest

*13:30 - Team 7*
ibsmith04
Rob2
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker guest

*13:40 - Team 8*
2blue
Junior
jimbob.someroo
philly169
		
Click to expand...

Here you go


----------



## Leftie (Apr 16, 2014)

Good lord.

What chance do team 4 have with Rickg in it dragging the handicap down?


----------



## the hammer (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			All the handicaps are in, and just for fun I've added them together for each team.

Team 1  -  56
Team 2  -  37
Team 3  -  44
Team 4  -  39
Team 5  -  42
Team 6  -  44
Team 7  -  43
Team 8  -  44

And after 3/4 is worked out...

Team 1  -  42
Team 2  -  28
Team 3  -  33
Team 4  -  31
Team 5  -  33
Team 6  -  33
Team 7  -  33
Team 8  -  34

Fairly even apart from 1 low and 1 high. Who's your money on.........?
		
Click to expand...

Team 2 ,37 combined, myself and Don have 31 of them


----------



## cookelad (Apr 16, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think I have missed a post here somewhere. What format are we playing? I thought we were playing in pairs, ie room mates together, but now people are talking about teams.

sorry, but I have missed a post and can't find it.
		
Click to expand...

Here's The post you missed 



Region3 said:



*Format*

I wanted to make this more of a fun weekend than a competitive one, so have decided on a team format rather than an individual one.

Teams will be made up of 4 players each, and to keep things simple each team will comprise of the people from 2 rooms (apart from the single rooms!)

Saturday will be an Am/Am format, where teams play together and the best 2 stableford scores on each hole will count.

Sunday will be 4BBB, and you will play with your partner with a pair from another team. Teams can decide on their own pairings for Sunday after playing together on Saturday.

Tee times on Sunday will be in a sort of reverse leaderboard order, so...

8th team pair 1 & 7th team pair 1
6th team pair 1 & 5th team pair 1
4th team pair 1 & 3rd team pair 1
2nd team pair 1 & 1st team pair 1

8th team pair 2 & 7th team pair 2
6th team pair 2 & 5th team pair 2
4th team pair 2 & 3rd team pair 2
2nd team pair 2 & 1st team pair 2

Each team's final points will be their Am/Am score plus both of their BB scores.

Both days will be played off 3/4 handicap, with no handicap limit.

In the event of a tie, deciding factor is...
Best BB score
2nd BB score
If it's still a tie, countback on the best BB scores will be used.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Am I doing a good job of piling the pressure on Cameron? 

Click to expand...

Been cut to 14.6. Just need to get the irons going now.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Been cut to 14.6. Just need to get the irons going now.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one 

Is that a series of decent rounds or one monster?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Team 5 have a chance.  Myself and Nick are car sharing so he will definately be there, just depends if he remembers to pack his golf swing.
		
Click to expand...

Are you basing each teams chances of winning on their likelihood of all making it to the venue?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 17, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think I have missed a post here somewhere. What format are we playing? I thought we were playing in pairs, ie room mates together, but now people are talking about teams.

sorry, but I have missed a post and can't find it.
		
Click to expand...

A simpler version of my original post about the format...

Your team is yourself, pokerjoke, crow and full_throttle. Saturday you play together and you score the best 2 stableford points on each hole.
You then decide between you how you want to split into pairs for better ball Sunday. You're all still scoring points for the same team, but you won't all be playing together again.

That way you get to meet and play with more people.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 17, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Nice one 

Is that a series of decent rounds or one monster?
		
Click to expand...

One big one.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 17, 2014)

Region3 said:



			A simpler version of my original post about the format...

Your team is yourself, pokerjoke, crow and full_throttle. Saturday you play together and you score the best 2 stableford points on each hole.
You then decide between you how you want to split into pairs for better ball Sunday. You're all still scoring points for the same team, but you won't all be playing together again.

That way you get to meet and play with more people.
		
Click to expand...

just me missing a that post somehow about what is happening. Looking forward to it now, especially the team game on Saturday.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Hobbits's has started this year like he started last year. Hardly broken 80 and less than 10 birdies year to date. Cow's ar5es are safe at present.
		
Click to expand...

41pts, level par and 4 birdies. Hobbits's is ready now!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			41pts, level par and 4 birdies. Hobbits's is ready now!!
		
Click to expand...

Peaked too early.


----------



## LIG (Apr 17, 2014)

Captainron said:



			One big one.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			41pts, level par and 4 birdies. Hobbits's is ready now!!
		
Click to expand...

Peaked too early or premature ej..........?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't worry about that. I've got another good 'un in me


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Don't worry about that. I've got another good 'un in me
		
Click to expand...

Best save it for a few weeks Cam...


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Magazine Report*

Any budding photographers/journalists out there?

I've had a request from Tiger for material for the forum section of the mag re our little weekend at Woodhall Spa.
Rather than put it in my own words, I'll quote the man himself 



			
				Tiger said:
			
		


I'd be really grateful if you could get me some photos of the winning teams somewhere on the course and a good action shot for the mag. Also if you could get someone to get me the final results and a couple of good stories from the weekend I'll work up the article from there.

Click to expand...

I'll be keeping the results so can manage that, but it would help me/Tiger out if any others could take care of the other bits?

Thank you.


----------



## golfdub (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe a player from each team could nominate themselves to take pics of their team, This way one person has all the photos. I would be more than happy to do it for us region3 but I only have a smart phone camera


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Maybe a player from each team could nominate themselves to take pics of their team, This way one person has all the photos. I would be more than happy to do it for us region3 but I only have a smart phone camera 

Click to expand...

Maybe Tiger can correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd have thought smartphone camera's were perfectly adequate. I can't imagine many people wanting to take their proper camera round the courses with them.


----------



## golfdub (Apr 20, 2014)

All good then


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2014)

Region3 said:



*Magazine Report*

Any budding photographers/journalists out there?

I've had a request from Tiger for material for the forum section of the mag re our little weekend at Woodhall Spa.
Rather than put it in my own words, I'll quote the man himself 



I'll be keeping the results so can manage that, but it would help me/Tiger out if any others could take care of the other bits?

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

There will only be one winning team.
I can get a photo of all the other teams sulking if needs be.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			There will only be one winning team.
I can get a photo of all the other teams sulking if needs be.

Click to expand...

amen end to that brother :cheers:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Maybe Tiger can correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd have thought smartphone camera's were perfectly adequate. I can't imagine many people wanting to take their proper camera round the courses with them.
		
Click to expand...

Gary, let me just clarify something...... Are you encouraging us to take mobile phones on the course and use them? :ears:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2014)

Smartphone photos will be fine just make sure you've got your settings on maximum resolution  Thanks for sorting Gary and have fun one and all :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Gary, let me just clarify something...... Are you encouraging us to take mobile phones on the course and use them? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

You can use them as dmd's for all I'm bothered. In fact, aren't they allowed now anyway?

I have a theodolite app on mine


----------



## golfdub (Apr 20, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I have a theodolite app on mine 

Click to expand...


Someone who wants to know the distance down to the nearest millimetre, just like me


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2014)

Only 5 more sleeps!!

Are we there yet Dad??


----------



## Captainron (Apr 21, 2014)

Hurry up Saturday!


----------



## rickg (Apr 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Hurry up Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Oi!!! Stop wishing the rest of the Bank Holiday weekend away!! :rant:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Hurry up Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait, been looking forward to this. You still up for going early and having a mess around on the par 3 course and driving range?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 21, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I can't wait, been looking forward to this. You still up for going early and having a mess around on the par 3 course and driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Hell yes! I'm planning an early escape.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Hell yes! I'm planning an early escape.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I'll play you round the par 3 course for the bacon butties then.....:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone got a long range weather forecast.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 21, 2014)

Apparently rain both days!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Apparently rain both days!!
		
Click to expand...

Only showers mind, unlike the Biblical proportions we got when we played there two years ago.

I was just looking for my course planners from that weekend in order to save a bob or two, then I remembered that they turned to mush and dissolved.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh no! 

I've just sold my fully waterproof tour bag as well! Hopefully the new one stands up to it's first test in the wet!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 21, 2014)

There 5 days of mind changing at the Met office to go through yet they might have decided it'll be sunny and warm by Friday (now where's that fingers crossed smiley?)


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 21, 2014)

Crow said:



			Only showers mind, unlike the Biblical proportions we got when we played there two years ago.

I was just looking for my course planners from that weekend in order to save a bob or two, then I remembered that they turned to mush and dissolved.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who was there 2 years ago will remember how bad that weather was and it was like nothing I had seen before. Do you remember the old man that was there? You know, the one making the big wooden boat and putting animals onto it......


----------



## golfdub (Apr 21, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Anyone who was there 2 years ago will remember how bad that weather was and it was like nothing I had seen before. Do you remember the old man that was there? You know, the one making the big wooden boat and putting animals onto it......

Click to expand...

:clap::clap::clap::clap: and knowing our luck he won't be setting off until we get there


----------



## philly169 (Apr 21, 2014)

Il make sure I pack my waterproofs just incase, perks of a cart bag and trolley..


----------



## Region3 (Apr 22, 2014)

First prize arrived. Hope I remember to bring them


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2014)

Region3 said:



			First prize arrived. Hope I remember to bring them 

Click to expand...

Send them back, Merv and me use Pro V1x's !!


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2014)

Region3 said:



			First prize arrived. Hope I remember to bring them 

Click to expand...

When I saw the mark on them I thought they were lake balls, until I peered a bit closer, nice touch!


----------



## LIG (Apr 22, 2014)

Crow said:



			When I saw the mark on them I thought they were lake balls, until I peered a bit closer, nice touch!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing what can be done with photoshop, ain't it?


----------



## rickg (Apr 22, 2014)

Could have done that with a sharpie and saved money for more beer!!! :cheers:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice one Gary, you got a good price on them too if I remember correctly.

BTW, Nick, Rob and Tony I hope you like using Pro V1's, cause you will have a dozen come Sunday......


----------



## Crow (Apr 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			BTW, Nick, Rob and Tony I hope you like using Pro V1's, cause you will have a dozen come Sunday......

Click to expand...

Fighting talk, that's what I like to hear!

I went for a knock this evening, 7 shanks in 16 holes should've just about got them out of my system, a range session Friday evening to get exorcise the last few and then on to glory over the weekend.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Only 5 more sleeps!!

Are we there yet Dad??
		
Click to expand...

Only 3 more sleeps!!

Time to load the Skycaddie...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 23, 2014)

I might have to invest in some sort of waterproofing?  Not a massive fan of this weather forecast.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I might have to invest in some sort of waterproofing?  Not a massive fan of this weather forecast.
		
Click to expand...

Its only light rain on the met office forecast, have you seen different?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its only light rain on the met office forecast, have you seen different?
		
Click to expand...

What is this Rain you speak of?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			What is this Rain you speak of?
		
Click to expand...

Probably something to do with Team Hobbit being reigning champions come Sunday evening!!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 23, 2014)

two more practise games for me before the weekend, averaging 34 points per round this last week, so due a good one.

looking forward to seeing aquiantances old and new


----------



## Region3 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been reliably informed that the prizes are now all sorted.

The balls I posted a pic of are for the first placed team.

Glyn (Lincoln Quaker) has been a star negotiating with the shop there, and his guest has very kindly donated another box of balls.

There will be small prizes for the second place team, a nearest the pin each day, and a nearest the pin in 2 each day.

Bracken:
NTP hole 16
A puzzling SI of 4 for a par 3, but over water and not an easy target to hit if I remember right.

NTP in 2, hole 8
Under 300yds, and driveable for bigger hitters if you dare go over 2 lots of water. Laying up isn't that much easier!

Hotchkin:
NTP hole 5
An easy looking hole, all downhill and only a short iron at most, but the wind and elevation change makes it difficult to judge. A cavernous bunker on the right side of the green which I went in on my first visit there. I hit the face 3 times with my 60 then picked the ball up!

NTP in 2, hole 17
A little over 300yds it ought to be easy, but put your tee shot in the wrong place and you'll be happy with a 5.


According to my weather app the forecast has shifted forward a day from what it was at the start of the week, so hopefully Sunday will be fine and a chance of showers Saturday. Still time for it to change again though.

Only 1 more sleep for all the insomniacs coming


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 23, 2014)

Gary, are you using the courses markers or do you want be to bring some for NTP


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Gary, are you using the courses markers or do you want be to bring some for NTP
		
Click to expand...

FT, I have them already sorted as the club has loads of markers :thup:


----------



## tyke (Apr 23, 2014)

Enjoy guys, played the Hotchkin on Monday in the wind and to say it beat me up would be an understatement.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2014)

tyke said:



			Enjoy guys, played the Hotchkin on Monday in the wind and to say it beat me up would be an understatement.
		
Click to expand...

That wind was brutal, it was at least 120mph :rofl:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 23, 2014)

Have just acquired a couple of new additions and will be #loftingup at the weekend. Counting down the hours now - although am going to have to drive rather than share a lift so can't be do exuberant after the round on Sunday!


----------



## tyke (Apr 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That wind was brutal, it was at least 120mph :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It was more than a slight breeze mate


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2014)

tyke said:



			It was more than a slight breeze mate

Click to expand...

You lot down south don't know what wind is


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 24, 2014)

Gentlmen, last year at Cooden Beach each lost golf ball cost Â£1 to Help 4 Heroes.

I'm proposing that for every bunker visited 50p be donated, remeber there are over 100 bunkers on the hotchkin.

Opinions please


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2014)

With close on 170 bunkers over 2 days that could get a bit expensive = tight Yorkshire man here. I'd suggest either capping it, lowering it to 20p per bunker or leaving it at 50p but only if someone doesn't get out at the first attempt.

I think the banter associated with not getting out first time keeps it fun. Potentially visiting lots of bunkers over the weekend makes it a little intrusive into what we're they for, i.e. having fun


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 24, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Gentlmen, last year at Cooden Beach each lost golf ball cost Â£1 to Help 4 Heroes.

I'm proposing that for every bunker visited 50p be donated, remember there are over 100 bunkers on the hotchkin.

Opinions please
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			With close on 170 bunkers over 2 days that could get a bit expensive = tight Yorkshire man here. I'd suggest either capping it, lowering it to 20p per bunker or leaving it at 50p but only if someone doesn't get out at the first attempt.

I think the banter associated with not getting out first time keeps it fun. Potentially visiting lots of bunkers over the weekend makes it a little intrusive into what we're they for, i.e. having fun
		
Click to expand...

I originally thought of 20p per visit but changed my mind.

How about 50p per bunker maximum donation of Â£2?

anymore opinions?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 24, 2014)

Could just nominate a captains bunker type thing eg that bunker left of the 12th (? par 3) green for a quid, 50p if you save par from it!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2014)

I think for me it's expensive enough 250 quid is plenty of outlay for one weekend


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 24, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I think for me it's expensive enough 250 quid is plenty of outlay for one weekend
		
Click to expand...

The same for me. Would be happy to do something small, but not paid until Monday and with starting new job this week, the wage is going to be odd this month as it is and need to be a bit cautious with the pennies!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			I originally thought of 20p per visit but changed my mind.

How about 50p per bunker maximum donation of Â£2?

anymore opinions?
		
Click to expand...

how about you pay for my fuel from inverness and back and i'll pay the Â£2 for going in a bunker


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			how about you pay for my fuel from inverness and back and i'll pay the Â£2 for going in a bunker

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Have a safe journey Patrick. See you Saturday!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			how about you pay for my fuel from inverness and back and i'll pay the Â£2 for going in a bunker

Click to expand...

LIKE :rofl:
Have you set off yet?
Yes...  Â£2 max seems fair to me ne:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2014)

What is wrong with you lot? Man up!! Hit it straight!

Simple game.......what could possibly go wrong.......


----------



## philly169 (Apr 24, 2014)

Â£2 max bunker donation sounds good. With the amount of bunkers over two days 20p a bunker would suffice. Could always do extra Â£2 HFH donation for whoever hits the most bunkers over the two days?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2014)

How about a Â£1 for every handicap shot you taking, that should raise a few quid?:thup::rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 24, 2014)

Fanbloodytastic! Just fallen down the stairs and done my ankle. Off to A&E in a bit to get it checked out. Hopefully I've not completely knackered it. Will update ASAP


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything to get out of buying the bacon butties when I do you round the par 3 course. Only joking matey, fingers crossed your OK:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Anything to get out of buying the bacon butties when I do you round the par 3 course. Only joking matey, fingers crossed your OK:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Athletes don't eat bacon butties,I need you at peak fitness.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

The PM I didn't want has happened. thehammer's guest has had to pull out. 

So, massive long shot, but does anyone want to take the space?

Ive PM'd a few that had shown interest after we were full, but am yet to receive a reply from one of them. If he comes back to me quickly the space is his, but other than that anyone and everyone is welcome.


----------



## LIG (Apr 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Fanbloodytastic! Just fallen down the stairs and done my ankle. Off to A&E in a bit to get it checked out. Hopefully I've not completely knackered it. Will update ASAP
		
Click to expand...

Just have yerself lopped off at the ankles - you won't miss a few inches here or there! :rofl:

Seriously, hope it all works out well for you Cam! :thup:





Region3 said:



			The PM I didn't want has happened. thehammer's guest has had to pull out. 

Click to expand...

Bummer.   Not to be a killjoy but we might be two short. 

Where's that Baldrick when you need one of his cunning plans?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

LIG said:



			Bummer.   Not to be a killjoy but we might be two short. 

Click to expand...

Do you mean Captainron, or something else I'm not aware of yet?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

On the plus side, the weather forecast has gotten a lot better over the last few days.

Chance of showers Saturday but should be dry Sunday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			On the plus side, the weather forecast has gotten a lot better over the last few days.

Chance of showers Saturday but should be dry Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Which forecast are you looking at? Think I'm going to stay in bed on Sunday


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Which forecast are you looking at? Think I'm going to stay in bed on Sunday  

Click to expand...

Heres a a pic from my app. It's normally very good.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 24, 2014)

Question with regards the formality of Woodhall Spa ...

I assume we're gonna stick around for at least a drink on the Saturday before heading back for food. If it chucks it down and my troos get soaked through I'll obviously have to change. Can I put on my smart(ish) jeans and shirt that I'll wear for the evening and come back into the spike bar? Or is it troos and shoes everywhere on the grounds - in which case I may end up bringing several changes of attire!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

And Saturday....


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Question with regards the formality of Woodhall Spa ...

I assume we're gonna stick around for at least a drink on the Saturday before heading back for food. If it chucks it down and my troos get soaked through I'll obviously have to change. Can I put on my smart(ish) jeans and shirt that I'll wear for the evening and come back into the spike bar? Or is it troos and shoes everywhere on the grounds - in which case I may end up bringing several changes of attire!
		
Click to expand...

I will leave this one for Glyn to answer. :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gary those forecasts are a lot better than the BBC forecast......fingers crossed  :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I will leave this one for Glyn to answer. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ta!

Annoyingly having to pack tonight as I'm going out with the other half tomorrow night straight from work, staying at hers, then heading up on Saturday morning!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Ta!

Annoyingly having to pack tonight as I'm going out with the other half tomorrow night straight from work, staying at hers, then heading up on Saturday morning!
		
Click to expand...

Do you not have much faith in your waterproofs or do you not have any?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 24, 2014)

Had the same ones for about 8 years and they've got a rather large hole in the right pocket ... I would say 'no faith' would be more accurate!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Question with regards the formality of Woodhall Spa ...

I assume we're gonna stick around for at least a drink on the Saturday before heading back for food. If it chucks it down and my troos get soaked through I'll obviously have to change. Can I put on my smart(ish) jeans and shirt that I'll wear for the evening and come back into the spike bar? Or is it troos and shoes everywhere on the grounds - in which case I may end up bringing several changes of attire!
		
Click to expand...

Right, its going to sound like Woodhall is Still in the dark ages, It's a trousers and shoes place still and we don't have a spike bar unfortunately, you don't need a jacket/tie or cravat tho  The visitors changing room is very nice and you can get a good shower in there and towels can be collected in the pro shop.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Do you not have much faith in your waterproofs or do you not have any?
		
Click to expand...

Forecast is only for light rain, nothing major so I won't even bother with waterproofs


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 24, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right, its going to sound like Woodhall is Still in the dark ages, It's a trousers and shoes place still and we don't have a spike bar unfortunately, you don't need a jacket/tie or cravat tho  The visitors changing room is very nice and you can get a good shower in there and towels can be collected in the pro shop.
		
Click to expand...

No problemo - I'll chuck in another pair of smart 'uns just in case we get drenched Saturday


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			No problemo - I'll chuck in another pair of smart 'uns just in case we get drenched Saturday 

Click to expand...

Never met you so don't know what size you take, but if you're a skinny shortass like me I have a spare pair I can bring if you like? The waist is 32 and I'm 5'8". I'm sure the waist is elasticated so might go a bit bigger if need be.


----------



## rickg (Apr 24, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Never met you so don't know what size you take, *but if you're a skinny shortass like me* I have a spare pair I can bring if you like? The waist is 32 and I'm 5'8". I'm sure the waist is elasticated so might go a bit bigger if need be.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't...........:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2014)

rick...are you still taking a trolley? Got room in the car for you if you are only taking a carry bag  :thup:


----------



## the hammer (Apr 24, 2014)

it would seem my guests wife has pulled a flanker on him, he's now at a wedding in Leeds, if some body wants to go, no problem, he's paid.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 24, 2014)

Broken my ankle lads. No golf for me. 

Knew it was bad when the doctor said 'do you get sick pay?'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Broken my ankle lads. No golf for me. 

Click to expand...

Gutted mate - hope not too bad a break


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Broken my ankle lads. No golf for me. 

Knew it was bad when the doctor said 'do you get sick pay?'
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that Cameron. I hope it heals well and doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2014)

Apparently I had broken it at some point in the past too. X ray showed a piece of floating bone about the size of a 5p. Just didn't know it. Broke it in a different place today. Got a pot on now. No driving fit a while either. Going to have to get the wally trolley to work next week.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Really sorry to hear that Cameron. I hope it heals well and doesn't hurt too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Cocodomol, paracetamol, ibuprofen and a shed load of whiskey will soothe the pain


----------



## LIG (Apr 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Do you mean Captainron, or something else I'm not aware of yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I did. Sorry for giving you more palpitations Gary!  

CaptainRon - Sorry 'bout your news Cam. What has the Quack said on recovery timescale? I'm thinking about Gainsborough in August!!! :mmm:


----------



## philly169 (Apr 25, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Broken my ankle lads. No golf for me. 

Knew it was bad when the doctor said 'do you get sick pay?'
		
Click to expand...

Bad news, especially so close to the weekend. Hope you get better soon...

Hopefully some reserves will fill the spaces, though with only a day left it could be tricky.


----------



## LIG (Apr 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			rick...are you still taking a trolley? Got room in the car for you if you are only taking a carry bag  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All in hand (or in CAR) I hope!  Including *three* carry bags, *two* kitchen sinks (leccy trolleys) and *a* knackered napsack fo-or us threeeee.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			He isn't...........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


ouch.


:ears:


----------



## philly169 (Apr 25, 2014)

One more sleep..

Might have a session on the range today, then get clubs and trolley all cleaned up.

Hopefully if the rain holds off at the weekend I will bring out my new nike shoes for their maiden voyage!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 25, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Broken my ankle lads. No golf for me. 

Knew it was bad when the doctor said 'do you get sick pay?'
		
Click to expand...

Ah crap I'll have to re-fudge the scores now!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2014)

With the likelihood being that we can't get anyone to fill the 2 spaces at this late stage, I'd like opinions on what to do with the format.

Is there a good way of levelling the playing field for a team of 3 in an Am/Am?

The only thing I could think of would be to let them play off full handicap, but that would only give one team 5 extra shots and one team 6.

The only alternative I can think of would be to change it to a pairs format for both rounds, putting a player from each 'short' team together.

Anyone have any other bright ideas?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2014)

Right thats me just about to head off down south, see you lot tomorrow

Might stop for a game when i get closer, but who knows what traffic i will hit down there.


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



			With the likelihood being that we can't get anyone to fill the 2 spaces at this late stage, I'd like opinions on what to do with the format.

Is there a good way of levelling the playing field for a team of 3 in an Am/Am?

The only thing I could think of would be to let them play off full handicap, but that would only give one team 5 extra shots and one team 6.

The only alternative I can think of would be to change it to a pairs format for both rounds, putting a player from each 'short' team together.

Anyone have any other bright ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Add the 3 scores together and divide by 3 to get an average score for the ghost player and add it?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Add the 3 scores together and divide by 3 to get an average score for the ghost player and add it?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that works with the am-am format and then betterball on the Sunday it definitely won't.


I assume we 'only' have 8 tee times and it's not going to be quiet so we couldn't get out as 10 threeballs!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Not sure that works with the am-am format and then betterball on the Sunday it definitely won't.


I assume we 'only' have 8 tee times and it's not going to be quiet so we couldn't get out as 10 threeballs!
		
Click to expand...

I have checked the diary and we cant get out as 10 threeballs


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2014)

just make it pairs and put the two singles together with a 2 ball at the front, much easier that way.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have checked the diary and we cant get out as 10 threeballs
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think so, that would have been too easy!



drive4show said:



			just make it pairs and put the two singles together with a 2 ball at the front, much easier that way.
		
Click to expand...

Only option I think.


Most importantly what meals did they order? I spy extra chips! :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Plan B*

In the absence of filling the spaces, here are your new tee times and pairs. There's only a couple of changes, just to put the 2 jilted people together and get a 2-ball off first.

If anyone has any problems with this please don't hesitate to get lost :ears: _ (j/k, please tell me really )_


Format will be 4BBB both days, best aggregate score wins.
Should there be any ties, best Sunday score wins, then countback Sunday, finally countback Saturday.


12:30     :     cookelad & Nashy / 
12:40     :     drive4show & Merv79 / the hammer & Hooper
12:50     :     Hobbit & iand / Hooker & Guest
13:00     :     patricks148 & rickg / Leftie & LIG
13:10     :     MadAdey & pokerjoke / Crow & full_throttle
13:20     :     Region3 & Guest / golfdub & Guest
13:30     :     ibsmith04 & Rob2 / Lincoln Quaker & Guest
13:40     :     2blue & Junior / jimbob.someroo & philly169


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sunday tee times will be reverse leaderboard order like wot they do on tour.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 25, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Didn't think so, that would have been too easy!



Only option 


Most importantly what meals did they order? I spy extra chips! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Crab, beef stroganoff and chips!!!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2014)

This change also now makes the hammer and Hooper roomies.

I assume you're ok with that guys?

Glyn thinks we will be able to get partial refunds for the 2 unfortunate ones, so a hotel room has to be cancelled unless you want to pay single supplements.


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2014)

LIG said:



			All in hand (or in CAR) I hope!  Including *three* carry bags, *two* kitchen sinks (leccy trolleys) and *a* knackered napsack fo-or us threeeee. 

Click to expand...

Don't forget to pump the tyres up a bit!!!!!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2014)

Appreciate the message, sorry I can't make it, I'd have loved to come along but family plans already as it's my sons 6th birthday next week.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			but family plans already as it's my sons 6th birthday next week.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you didn't know this......


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2014)

Weather forecast is improving all the time.... good job it isn't today - coming down like it did 2 yrs back!!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Weather forecast is improving all the time.... good job it isn't today - coming down like it did 2 yrs back!!
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad down here, raining a bit. Just got in from playing not too wet, hopefully the weather is like this tomorrow as I have just played a blinder in it.....


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 25, 2014)

I was out this morning, staedy dizzle for 9 holes then the heavens opened. Managed to take the 50% of the pot, so not too upset, although I'm not sure if the clubs will be dry for tomorrows round


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Not too bad down here, raining a bit. Just got in from playing not too wet, hopefully the weather is like this tomorrow as I have just played a blinder in it.....

Click to expand...

Like it,a man in form.I feel the money coming our way


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Not too bad down here, raining a bit. Just got in from playing not too wet, hopefully the weather is like this tomorrow as I have just played a blinder in it.....

Click to expand...

Peaking too early, big mistake :smirk:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Not too bad down here, raining a bit. Just got in from playing not too wet, hopefully the weather is like this tomorrow as I have just played a blinder in it.....

Click to expand...

Where did you play?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where did you play?
		
Click to expand...

Belton Woods (woods course)


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Like it,a man in form.I feel the money coming our way
		
Click to expand...

Do not get too carried away, I could have happily walked off after 5 holes (3 Pro V1s lost) and not in much of a better mood after 9 with only 13 points. But then a cheeky little 25 on the back 9 made up for it........


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got here, went up to hit some balls all closed up! Not a soul around either spooky. 

Weather is not all that, what we would call in snecky ... Dreech!


----------



## Crow (Apr 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



*Plan B*

In the absence of filling the spaces, here are your new tee times and pairs. There's only a couple of changes, just to put the 2 jilted people together and get a 2-ball off first.

If anyone has any problems with this please don't hesitate to get lost :ears: _ (j/k, please tell me really )_


Format will be 4BBB both days, best aggregate score wins.
Should there be any ties, best Sunday score wins, then countback Sunday, finally countback Saturday.


12:30     :     cookelad & Nashy / 
12:40     :     drive4show & Merv79 / the hammer & Hooper
12:50     :     Hobbit & iand / Hooker & Guest
13:00     :     patricks148 & rickg / Leftie & LIG
13:10     :     MadAdey & pokerjoke / Crow & full_throttle
13:20     :     Region3 & Guest / golfdub & Guest
13:30     :     ibsmith04 & Rob2 / Lincoln Quaker & Guest
13:40     :     2blue & Junior / jimbob.someroo & philly169
		
Click to expand...

That's a blow, I thought I might be able to hide my inadequate golf in a team of 4 but if we're playing 4BBB then FT will need very broad shoulders.

I was hoping to get down the range tonight to try out a possible cure for my shanks but it's too late now.
Maybe time to get a few hits on the range tomorrow morning? If not be sure to stand on the left side of the fairway if you're playing with me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Just got here, went up to hit some balls all closed up! Not a soul around either spooky. 

Weather is not all that, what we would call in snecky ... Dreech!
		
Click to expand...

Range closes at 7, the clubhouse should be open as there is a scratch foursomes match on tonight that teed off at 5


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2014)

Crow said:



			That's a blow, I thought I might be able to hide my inadequate golf in a team of 4 but if we're playing 4BBB then FT will need very broad shoulders.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, my mate is on his own over the next two days :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Just got here, went up to hit some balls all closed up! Not a soul around either spooky. 

Weather is not all that, what we would call in snecky ... Dreech!
		
Click to expand...

You all on your own Patrick? Fancy a knock round the 9 hole par 3 course in the morning. I live 5 mins down the road so will be sat round in the morning twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			You all on your own Patrick? Fancy a knock round the 9 hole par 3 course in the morning. I live 5 mins down the road so will be sat round in the morning twiddling my thumbs.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm up for that, what sort of time?

I'm sat in a restaurant on my own with a bottle of red!!
B&B is not all that either, the room I keep my golf clubs in is bigger than my room !


----------



## philly169 (Apr 25, 2014)

I think il be leaving about 9am to arrive for 11am, any specifics as to where we are all meeting or is it a case of looking for the big group of rowdy forumers..


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2014)

philly169 said:



			I think il be leaving about 9am to arrive for 11am, any specifics as to where we are all meeting or is it a case of looking for the big group of rowdy forumers..
		
Click to expand...

My hair will give me away!!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2014)

philly169 said:



			I think il be leaving about 9am to arrive for 11am, any specifics as to where we are all meeting or is it a case of looking for the big group of rowdy forumers..
		
Click to expand...

I'll be in the clubhouse getting brekky from about 10 ish.

I'm sure we've met before, but if you can't remember I'll be the quiet one standing next to a bloke who never shuts up!


----------



## golfdub (Apr 25, 2014)

philly169 said:



			I think il be leaving about 9am to arrive for 11am, any specifics as to where we are all meeting or is it a case of looking for the big group of rowdy forumers..
		
Click to expand...


We should be there for about 10.30-11.00 and I'm will be wearing a blue mizuno jacket.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

philly169 said:



			I think il be leaving about 9am to arrive for 11am, any specifics as to where we are all meeting or is it a case of looking for the big group of rowdy forumers..
		
Click to expand...

Should be easy Phil, we will be the group discussing TM releasing too many new drivers, mobile phones on the course, people under 50 using electric trolleys and taking any longer than 3 hours is slow play..........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2014)

6:30am start for me and Merv from sunny Bournemouth so expect to be there sometime around 11am.

Forecast does look to be improving, packed the factor 30 just in case


----------



## Leftie (Apr 25, 2014)

Region3 said:



*Plan B*

13:00     :     patricks148 & rickg / Leftie & LIG
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about this Preet but I have just had a couple of lessons :mmm: We could be relying on you .......:thup:

Just hit the first one straight so we don't have to waste time looking for your provisional before you play your 1st from the centre of the fairway


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

Me and patricks 148 are meeting up there at about 9:30 for a mess about on the par 3 course so anyone arriving early we will be about, or you can join us for some pitch and putt


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Me and patricks 148 are meeting up there at about 9:30 for a mess about on the par 3 course so anyone arriving early we will be about, or you can join us for some pitch and putt
		
Click to expand...

I will be down just after 9.30 so i will pop over and find you on the pitch and putt, see if you can get round with just 1 ball and good luck on the 7th if you hit it high


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will be down just after 9.30 so i will pop over and find you on the pitch and putt, see if you can get round with just 1 ball and good luck on the 7th if you hit it high
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I do hit it a little bit in the air.........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Oh dear, I do hit it a little bit in the air.........
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, good luck and don't pull it left..........reload


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2014)

No more sleeps - EEK!

Safe journey everyone.


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone, looking forward to all the 'golfing' stories and of course, the gossip :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2014)

I hate you all 

Have an awesome time lads. Wish I was there.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok so this is not good!!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ok so this is not good!! 

View attachment 10142

Click to expand...



dont panic Mr Manwaring. I have just looked out of the window and it is not windy and the sky is blue.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			dont panic Mr Manwaring. I have just looked out of the window and it is not windy and the sky is blue.
		
Click to expand...

Are you in Barbados??


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Are you in Barbados??
		
Click to expand...


Lol, no, but I'm just down the road from Costa Del Skeg though.....


----------



## philly169 (Apr 26, 2014)

Met office say no rain after 1pm.. Whoop!


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2014)

I think your only in for a light dusting of the wet stuff, could have been a lot worse so, chin chin :smirk:

http://www.golfweather.com/united-kingdom/lincolnshire/woodhall-spa-golf-club/76096


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2014)

It's peeing in down in Woodhall Spar, shorts are on though


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 26, 2014)

Arrived little wet and windy.Cant see anyone else.im in the bar area.Yes I panicked but I'm safely here.Dont like being late


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2014)

Rain has stopped and sun is out down the road in Grantham. Hopefully this weather is on the way to you


----------



## cookelad (Apr 26, 2014)

Nashy and I hold the clubhouse lead with 39pts! we were of course a two-ball and about 45 minutes ahead of the second group!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 26, 2014)

44 points hold the overnight lead. Crow and myself scored a credible 37.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 26, 2014)

Jimbob and I come in with 41 points.. Bracken was a nice course, rolled some lovely putts!


----------



## adiemel (Apr 26, 2014)

sounds like you had a good time so far


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 26, 2014)

Good time so far,all sitting down for a meal now.Full throttle is ordering Champagne.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2014)

Panoramic bar photo.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Panoramic bar photo. 

View attachment 10169

Click to expand...

#ears


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Panoramic bar photo. 

View attachment 10169

Click to expand...

Everyone looks really happy !!


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			#ears
		
Click to expand...

#Gollum


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 26, 2014)

Struggling to take a picture, but rumour has it (definitely true) that FullThrottle was drinking Rose wine this evening.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2014)

Separated at birth.... Woodhall Spa chef and Jimbob Somero.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Separated at birth.... Woodhall Spa chef and Jimbob Somero. 

View attachment 10173

Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2014)

PMSL at jims brother!!! Play well today guys!


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

We want the gossip!

Who spent more time in the bunkers than on the grass?
who's dress code on & of the course is subject for discussion?
Who lost the most balls?
Who got bladdered and is suffering this morning. 
Who where the proofs and retired early. 

We only want the juicy bits, no winners, just the sinners


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2014)

Not expecting too much today. Possibly a few too many last night,  rolled inti the room at 0240 getting hungry now so time for breakfast. 

Rickg thanks for the beers


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Not expecting too much today. Possibly a few too many last night,  rolled inti the room at 0240 getting hungry now so time for breakfast. 

Rickg thanks for the beers
		
Click to expand...

You playing the Hotchkin today? That will be some haul with a hangover if the weather is like it was when I played it :rofl:

Good luck :thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2014)

Bunker shot of the year!!

http://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Bunker shot of the year!!

http://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso

Click to expand...

That's impressive Rick :whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Bunker shot of the year!!

http://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso

Click to expand...

Were you off to a funeral? Not even a splash of orange or green?


----------



## philly169 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, just got home from an absolutely brilliant weekend!! The weather was great and company was really good.

Thanks go to Gary (Region3) for organising a great event, Jimbob for putting up with me for the weekend, Dave (2blue) & Andy (Junior) for day 1 and gary (region3) and Andy for today, in the final group.

The whole package was stunning. the courses were perfect and the hotel was great. Â£140 was a bargain.

The golf wasn't too bad either, a great day on the Bracken saw Jimbob & I into the final group for today, but struggled to put it all together again!


----------



## philly169 (Apr 27, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Were you off to a funeral? Not even a splash of orange or green?
		
Click to expand...

He was dressed very conservatively on both days...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Gary for organising, congratulations to the winners. Two great days with good dry weather, good food and excellent company. Madadey and pokerjoke on Saturday, and Cookelad and Nashy today. Thanks to crow for putting up with me for 36 holes


----------



## Hooper (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Gary for arranging the weekend. Thanks to all of my playing partners for putting up with me. Special thanks to Hammer for keeping me laughing when the golf was grim. Well done mate.


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got back......well done Gary....thanks to my playing partners over the 2 days...Patrick, LIG, Leftie, Charlie and Chan....

Thanks to Jimbob for the company in the car and to LIG for allowing me to experience LIG's white knuckle rides...:rofl:

Great company and laughs in the bar last night.......:cheers:


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Gary, top weekend in all departments, even the weather was great!

Only downside was my golf, shanksville with any iron above an 8.

Thanks to full_throttle for keeping our score respectable and playing partners pokerjoke and MadAdey on the Saturday, great laughs guys, and to cookelad and Nashy today, great golf guys.

That video of bunker shot of the year, looks like a scuffy top that ran up the slope to me?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 27, 2014)

Another huge thanks to Gary for organising (and well done for winning!!). His golf was very tidy today and company was excellent today.

Thanks (and sorry) again to all those who endured some of my woeful efforts this weekend (Phil has already mentioned y'all above). And special thanks to Phil for putting up with the naff golf today and the snoring last night!

If anyone is playing the Hotchkin in the near future, would you mind collecting some of the toys that I threw out of my pram today!

Great weekend, looking forward to seeing many of the same and some of the other rabble up at Hillside next month!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2014)

What a cracking weekend!!

Great company, both on and off the course. Huge big thank you to Gary & Glyn for putting on a superb outing, inc a very good hotel.



jimbob.someroo said:



			If anyone is playing the Hotchkin in the near future, would you mind collecting some of the toys that I threw out of my pram today!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure anyone will be going that wide of the fairways Jim...


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			What a cracking weekend!!

Great company, both on and off the course. Huge big thank you to Gary & Glyn for putting on a superb outing, inc a very good hotel.



Not sure anyone will be going that wide of the fairways Jim...

Click to expand...

Would not be so sure of that, i am playing there on Friday with Fish, Rickg and my brother. My brother is more than capable of hitting it that wide


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2014)

Yip, great couple of days golfing in glorious weather. Top draw organisation by Gary and Glynn. Thanks for all your hard work. As with all forum meets ive been at , there is great company and judging by todays scores some great golf too!!!  Thanks to my parter Dave (2blue) and to James, Phil, Tony and Adey for the games.

Im going to have nightmares about those bunkers on the Hotchkin !!!


----------



## iand (Apr 27, 2014)

what a fantastic weekend ...my first with the forum.
big thanks to Gary for the all the organising.
cant wait now for another.
cheers guys


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2014)

Safely back home in sunny(!) Bournemouth.

Would just like to reiterate what everyone has said about all the hard work put in by Gary and Glyn, absolute top effort guys. Having organised similar things in the past, I know how much hard work goes into making these events run smoothly.

Thanks to my playing partners Greg, Matt, Brian and Ian...thoroughly enjoyed your company. Brian must have holed a 100 yards of putts today!!

Finally, thanks to Merv for playing so well and winning me 6 shiny new Pro V's.......and yes, he did give me a towel and pitch repairer 


As always, great to put faces to names  :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Apr 27, 2014)

Another great forum meet! Shame about the 2 that dropped out last minute, but at least it gave Nashy and me a head start in the bar after the first round!

Great company in Crow and Full_throttle today and the way we played the 12th will live long in the memory! (Sadly FT replaced the tee marker before I had chance to get my phone out for a pic!) Hopefully I'll be able to drag Nashy out for some more meets

Well done to Leftie for cutting more than half an hour off the satnav eta on the return journey!

:thup: for Gary and Glynn for doing the legwork!


----------



## Hooker (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks to the organisers and all our playing partners, you know who you are.

We met some lovely people and my guest Chan, it was his first outing was very nervous playing with some very low handicappers.
Special thanks to all those who looked after him. 

Sorry for hacking it around but we really enjoyed the course, hotel and my sirloin steak upgrade last night was worth waiting for!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Gary for organising another Forum meet success, and also to Glyn (LQ) for the onsite finesse.

Fabulous weekend - shame about my golf though.  I do have a valid excuse in that I am suffering from mid-lesson crisis so watch out later in the year at Cooden and Gainsborough :mmm::mmm:

Great company as always on and off the course and well done LIG, my partner for both days, for not saying what he must have thought of my golf and carrying me around.  

Apologies to Cookelad for shaving half an hour off a 3 hour journey, but I was dying for a pee  Hope the therapy works.

I won't mention Jimbob's worst shot of the weekend - I'll just send him the dry cleaning bill.  (don't ask, but involved a fit of pique, a scrunched napkin, a very poor shot, a glass of montepulciano, and an old man having to retire to the gents with staining around the crotch area of his trousers  )


----------



## ibsmith04 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would like to add my thanks to Gary for his organisation skills, and the superb weather. 

It was great to meet up with you forummers, and I look forward to the next one.

A special mention must go to Rob2 for being the unluckiest player. After 5 holes he discovers that the head of his week old driver is falling off !!! This morning he find he has a puncture, he does at least have a spare but its one of those space saving thingys and he cannot drive above 40mph!!!!, and then just before the round he visits the gents, and his zip comes off in his hand !!!

Rob, I hope you found somewhere to fix your tyre, as it was going to be a VERY long drive otherwise.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Nashy (Apr 28, 2014)

I would like to start by saying thanks for Gary for all the hard work sorting this out. I think we were very lucky with the weather and yesterday was pretty much perfect weather for golf.Nice to meet everyone and enjoyed the company and the courses. Nice pick up some prizes, and very pleased the shoulder held out for the weekend!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2014)

Thx to Gaz and Glyn for organising and helping the weekend run smoothly.A big thx to my mate Madadey for your company on and off the course,some great laughs over the two days.God that bird was ugly.To our playing partners nick(crow)rob(full throttle) that water shot and the 18th will live long in the memory(you could have been a hero)won't mention Nicks 12 inch putt for the win.To Andy(junior and Dave 2blue for there company on the Hotchkin.Some great golf played.Andy get in those bunkers and practice .Really enjoyed all your company,and for me that's what makes these meets special.Have also met some new Forummers and put faces to names,I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.Im also now officially longer than Adey off the tee with a 3 wood.After his tee shot just went past the lady's tee.Really looking forward to Hillside and meeting some more.Pj


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2014)

PJ......has your space bar broken?? :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well that went rather well. 

Thanks to everyone that came for making the whole weekend very enjoyable. My guest commented on how well apparently different people all got on so well together. If he was wrong and you didn't get on well with anyone - thanks for hiding it and not fighting! 

After the scary looking weather forecasts in the week or two leading up to it, we couldn't have asked for better. A little breezy at times but the rain held off. When the only complaint is the tops went off and on a lot because the sun kept going in and coming out again, then you've not done too bad!

I don't know if anyone noticed at the time, but yesterday I forgot my own rules for deciding ties and got 2nd and 3rd the wrong way round. 
Thankfully the prizes were the same so no harm done.

The winners..... (hoping this displays ok...)


[TABLE="width: 403"]
[TR]
[TD]*Overall*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Bracken*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Hotchkin*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]*Total*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]1st[/TD]
[TD]Region3 & Guest[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]44[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]38[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]82[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2nd[/TD]
[TD]cookelad & Nashy[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]39[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]41[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]80[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3rd[/TD]
[TD]drive4show & Merv79[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]40[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]40[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]80[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]*Nearest the pin*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bracken[/TD]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Hotchkin[/TD]
[TD]Nashy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]*Nearest the pin in 2*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Bracken[/TD]
[TD]Merv79[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Hotchkin[/TD]
[TD]Merv79[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]*Best Hotchkin Round*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]Lincoln Quaker & Guest[/TD]
[TD]42pts[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


The condition of the courses was very good, with just the greens being maybe just a couple of weeks from appearing their best, but that's the trade-off you make when you go on a winter deal. Overall for the price we paid I think it was fantastic value for money.

I'd be very interested to hear what they thought of the Hotchkin course from the guys that had never played it before. I wasn't overly impressed the first time I played it, but every time I go back I like it more and more.

Thanks to golfdub, his guest Andy, philly169 and jimbob.someroo for their company on the courses, and a special thanks to Glyn whose efforts both before and during the weekend made my life a heck of a lot easier. :thup:


Finally thank you all for the gift of the shirt, a lovely surprise. I was touched - and I don't mean in the hotel Saturday night! 

:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2014)

Where's the rest of the scores, the meats no good without any gravy :smirk:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			Where's the rest of the scores, the meats no good without any gravy :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

They're on a bit of paper in my bag that hasn't been unpacked yet. The above is from memory.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 28, 2014)

ibsmith04 said:



			I would like to add my thanks to Gary for his organisation skills, and the superb weather. 

It was great to meet up with you forummers, and I look forward to the next one.

A special mention must go to Rob2 for being the unluckiest player. After 5 holes he *discovers that the head of his week old driver is falling off !!! *This morning he find he has a puncture, he does at least have a spare but its one of those space saving thingys and he cannot drive above 40mph!!!!, and then just before the round he visits the gents, and his zip comes off in his hand !!!

Rob, I hope you found somewhere to fix your tyre, as it was going to be a VERY long drive otherwise.

Cheers

Ian
		
Click to expand...

Is it a Taylormade Sldr? A friend of mine has one of these (about a month old and bought through a pro shop) and the crown has lifted from the rest of the club head.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 28, 2014)

Thought we'd snuck second but at the time I was eating that mammoth burger at the time so wasn't giving the scores my full attention and just assumed you knew what you were doing!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2014)

arrived back in Sneckie at 10.30 last night after driving straight though and only stopping for Fuel.

Great week end and a big thank you to Gary and the gys for orgainsing a great weekend.

Also to all the guys i played with over the weekend and my poor partner RickG who had to put up with my poor golf over the weekend, but it was to be expected after starting a swing change.

:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			arrived back in Sneckie at 10.30 last night after driving straight though and only stopping for Fuel.

Great week end and a big thank you to Gary and the gys for orgainsing a great weekend.

Also to all the guys i played with over the weekend and my poor partner RickG who had to put up with my poor golf over the weekend, but it was to be expected after starting a swing change.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was good to meet you, and if a dedication prize was on offer you'd have took it with a 10hr drive each way to play 2 rounds of golf with a swing you're in the middle of rebuilding.

I just have to say though, the biggest disappointment of the weekend for me is that I now can't read your posts in my head in a Scottish accent!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			PJ......has your space bar broken?? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No mate I'm using my phone.Ive just moved house and I have no Internet to the 15th.Sorry I know your getting old now and these things test you.And please can you get some colour back in your golf attire.


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			No mate I'm using my phone.
		
Click to expand...

Well my iPhone has got one!! It even says "space" on it in case you don't know what it's for. :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2014)

Many thanks Gary & Glyn for organising such a fine meet on a remarkable course in excellent weather. It was good to meet so many guys from the more southerly regions as well as a fellow NE'er, Ian....  who I've PM'd...  well at least I think its him, Leftie!!
Many thanks Andy for putting up with my crap efforts to support you, & also to Jimb/Phil, Tony & Adie for their company & back-woodsman's efforts in locating my drives & also ensuring I returned safely from the many bunkers visited......  16, I counted.... unbelievably out in one every time:fore:......  my achievement of the weekend.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			Bunker shot of the year!!

http://youtu.be/GIC5OIusiso

Click to expand...

Spawny git!!


----------



## the hammer (Apr 28, 2014)

Many thanks to Gary and Glyn great job. Thanks to Gordon and Andy for putting with some poor showings on Saturday, two good golfers and a pleasure to watch.
Thanks to ibsmith and Rob2 yesterday, enjoyed it.Hope you got sorted ok Rob.
Thanks to my partner hooper, we had a good laugh.

Good to put faces to names , couldn't believe how far some of you travelled.

Good laugh in the bar Saturday night, them last few peroni's got the better of me sunday afternoon though.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx to Gaz and Glyn for organising and helping the weekend run smoothly.A big thx to my mate Madadey for your company on and off the course,some great laughs over the two days.God that bird was ugly.To our playing partners nick(crow)rob(full throttle) that water shot and the 18th will live long in the memory(you could have been a hero)*won't mention Nicks 12 inch putt for the win*.To Andy(junior and Dave 2blue for there company on the Hotchkin.Some great golf played.Andy get in those bunkers and practice .Really enjoyed all your company,and for me that's what makes these meets special.Have also met some new Forummers and put faces to names,I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.Im also now officially longer than Adey off the tee with a 3 wood.After his tee shot just went past the lady's tee.Really looking forward to Hillside and meeting some more.Pj
		
Click to expand...

Oi, I thought we agreed that you wouldn't mention that as long as I didn't mention your subsequent free putt to win the match that you left three feet short?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2014)

Great weekend and good to meet so many new faces. What a good laugh and the weather was perfect, my arms are red raw as I didn't think I would need suncream for the day 

Well done to Gary and Andy for a brilliant score on Saturday 44 points betterball of 3/4 was just excellent and well done for winning the event overall and a big well done to phil for carrying jimbob around Saturday after watching his tee shots all over the show to find out they had 41 points was unreal :rofl:

Highlight for me IBSmith on the 18th on the bracken, tee shot down the right into the trees, 2nd shot low punch hits the tree and flies back over his head nearly killing him and rob, 3rd shot straight over the tee straight on the flag, hits the hole and pitchmark is inside the cup and the ball stopped an inch away for a tap in par, unreal golf 

Really enjoyed the weekend as I had my best round of the year and felt like I had got some form back as i had 4 birdies but the hotchkin soon brought me back down to earth this morning when I knocked in round in 30 points in a society game and 3 putted at least 5 times :angry:


----------



## iand (Apr 28, 2014)

2blue don't know if it was me you were supposed to pm, I am Ian (iand) member at cobble hall.

Hope this helps mate!!

Cheers


----------



## merv79 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Gary for organising a fantastic weekend at such a great venue!

Thanks also to playing partners for the weekend, Greg, Matt, Brian and Ian, and special thanks to Gordon for chauffeuring me! 

Looking forward to more forum meets in the future.


----------



## LIG (Apr 28, 2014)

Back online after a small hiccough with the broadband so firstly...

 A BIG THANKS to Gary and Glyn for setting up such a glorious weekend down to the finest details, including the weather. Top Job! :thup:  

Two cracking courses....except for the deep, greenside bunker on the Hotchkin 4th. That's a difficult one to get out of ...... if you're playing the 2nd! 

Next, thanks to my venerable playing partner, and senior member of the forum, Leftie, for putting up with four hours of me on consecutive days. A medal may be in order.   Thanks also to rickg & patricks148 and LincolnQuaker & Chris for their company on Saturday and Sunday.

Rick - I think all those minstrels may have affected your swing on Saturday. :lol: 
Patrick - forget lessons to rebuild your swing - all you need is to play a round with Glyn (LincolnQuaker) and your short, half-swing will be transformed into an "Els"-like thing of beauty! :ears:  
Glyn - You were deffo "in the zone" yesterday... four birdies! :thup:  


And I just have to mention Hooper (Matt) and his "Chicken" Carvery. :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2014)

iand said:



			2blue don't know if it was me you were supposed to pm, I am Ian (iand) member at cobble hall.

Hope this helps mate!!

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian, but no, it was Leftie...  the Geordie & I've found him thanks....  will catch up with you around Leeds sometime I'm sure....  m or perhaps up at Hobbit's Wynyard in Sept...  NE V Yarksur return match


----------



## LIG (Apr 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			Thanks to Jimbob for the company in the car and to LIG for allowing me to experience LIG's white knuckle rides...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We got all the way there AND back without a single accident, didn't we?


----------



## LIG (Apr 28, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great weekend and good to meet so many new faces. What a good laugh and the weather was perfect, my arms are red raw as I didn't think I would need suncream for the day 

Click to expand...

Neither did I! 
:rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Apr 29, 2014)

LIG said:



			Neither did I! 
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nor me! Isn't aftersun expensive!!!!

Forgot to mention a big thanks to Crow for the Chocolate Hob-Nobs on the 14th and 18th tees, were they off the shelf or custom fit, as I played my best golf of the weekend under the influence of at least 4 Hob-Nobs!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2014)

LIG said:



			Back online after a small hiccough with the broadband so firstly...

 A BIG THANKS to Gary and Glyn for setting up such a glorious weekend down to the finest details, including the weather. Top Job! :thup:  

Two cracking courses....except for the deep, greenside bunker on the Hotchkin 4th. That's a difficult one to get out of ...... if you're playing the 2nd! 

Next, thanks to my venerable playing partner, and senior member of the forum, Leftie, for putting up with four hours of me on consecutive days. A medal may be in order.   Thanks also to rickg & patricks148 and LincolnQuaker & Chris for their company on Saturday and Sunday.

Rick - I think all those minstrels may have affected your swing on Saturday. :lol: 
Patrick - forget lessons to rebuild your swing - all you need is to play a round with Glyn (LincolnQuaker) and your short, half-swing will be transformed into an "Els"-like thing of beauty! :ears:  
Glyn - You were deffo "in the zone" yesterday... four birdies! :thup:  


And I just have to mention Hooper (Matt) and his "Chicken" Carvery. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Minstrels, he kept that quite, i didn't even get offered one...!


----------



## LIG (Apr 29, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Minstrels, he kept that quite, i didn't even get offered one...!
		
Click to expand...


 I think Rick's bag might have been "overloaded" so they got left behind in the car   ....for the trip back down!


----------



## philly169 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			a big well done to phil for carrying jimbob around Saturday after watching his tee shots all over the show to find out they had 41 points was unreal :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

LOL @ this...

Saturday was a good day, Jimbo was a little bit slow to start but performed when he needed to. I think we were a pretty good mix as a pair. We were very lucky at the start as i shot 4 straight par's but my putting was on form and seemed to be going in from all angles and distances.

Sunday we weren't too bad, but both had a fair few holes where we both struggled, I think on the Hotchkin we both shared the course with 9 holes each.

Once he sorts out his new white taylormade driver he'll be on fire!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 30, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Once he sorts out his new white taylormade driver he'll be on fire!
		
Click to expand...

Good news is that I was out with a black one tonight with different shaft / loft and was hitting it like a god ... I'm blaming the company and the pressure of the weekend ...


----------



## philly169 (May 1, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Good news is that I was out with a black one tonight with different shaft / loft and was hitting it like a god ... I'm blaming the company and the pressure of the weekend ...
		
Click to expand...

I don't think cleaning the dishes at midnight helped.... Oh wait, that was jambo.someroo, your brother lol


----------

